
Ask HN: Does any good software exist for browsing / organizing digital photos? - user_235711
These days with everyone having smartphones the number of photos accumulated over time is kind of mind-boggling. Does any software exist for easily browsing, categorizing, and deleting digital photos? It would be nice to just point the application to a directory and be able to browse the photos quickly one-by-one, marking each using predefined and&#x2F;or custom-defined category buttons including &#x27;mark for deletion&#x27;. Maybe I&#x27;m describing a program that doesn&#x27;t exist yet but hopefully I&#x27;m not. Anyone know of anything like this?
======
wrinkleydog
I've been using Picjoy:

[http://www.picjoyapp.com/](http://www.picjoyapp.com/)

It's pretty new, but it auto-tags your photos based on meta data and doesn't
download your photos to their server (I hate the idea of Google photos and
other apps having access to my photos). It's got a pretty cool story feature
that lets you add captions to your photos too. From what I've read about them
they've got some really cool stuff in the works that will release soon. Web
app, Android version, etc. I've been using it for the last few weeks and am
very happy with it.

------
manidoraisamy
Google photos - [http://photos.google.com](http://photos.google.com) .
Browsing via automatically tagged people and places is unbelievably good.

------
michaelbuddy
XNView is good software for browsing, speedy. Kind of like Irfanview but in my
opinion a bit better in the UI. I do like Irfanview a lot though. One fave
feature of xnview for me is how you can export a text file from folders /
subfolders you're in plain text or CSV. I've found it useful over the years.
Also for image organization batch renaming is pretty essential, I use
antrenamer on windows for years, love it. NameChanger for Mac. Linux I have a
fave but i cant' recall the name.

------
tannerj
I use Adobe Bridge for this [0]. It comes bundled with Adobe Creative Cloud
and I'm not sure if you can get it separately, but it does everything your
asking about. Also, as someone who shoots in camera raw mode for photography,
it's great to be able to see my photos without having to open them in an
editor.

[0][https://creative.adobe.com/products/bridge](https://creative.adobe.com/products/bridge)

------
andersthue
We actually build excatly what you describe but failed to get any traction for
it - I guess most people talks about sorting their image but few actually
takes the time to do it!

The windows app is here: [http://tsr-soft.com/products/photo-
manager/](http://tsr-soft.com/products/photo-manager/)

------
jmnicolas
Are you taking about a mobile app or a desktop one ?

On desktop (Windows) I'm partial to ACDsee but I didn't test many.

I think Adobe Lightroom could be a good fit too.

I can't say for mobile, I really prefer to use a desktop.

~~~
user_235711
Thanks for the recommendations! Either mobile or desktop is what I had in
mind. The functionality required would be pretty simple ideally, just a few
static buttons and a photo viewing area as a bare minimum. While I prefer
desktop in general I could see myself using this type of program on mobile if
it were the better option.

------
msh
picasa by google fits your description. It can do all that you want, its old
but still being updated.

It can publish photos to google photos but dont require you to upload anything
or sign in with your google account:

[http://www.google.com/intl/da/picasa/](http://www.google.com/intl/da/picasa/)

------
noonespecial
This is the one I use:

[http://www.irfanview.com/](http://www.irfanview.com/)

Its quirky but its the fastest way through a few thousand pics I've found yet.
It doesn't quite categorize, but it lets you select and batch stuff.

